# Canon 1000D SLR - all pics come out 72 dpi....



## poligilad (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I own a Canon 1000D SLR. I must say I don't know that much about it and didn't really have time to learn it yet.

I have a question, I noticed that all my photos come out 72 dpi, no matter what I do. I tried changing the settings in "Quality". There are 2 Icons for Large photos one smooth quarter circle and one quarter circle with steps. I assume the smooth one should be better quality, 300 dpi. But I really tried everything with the same result..

Am I doing something wrong or maybe the camera can take only 72 dpi pics, which seems unlikely to me....

Please, help......

Thanks in advance 

Poli


----------



## Steph (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to TPF. You posted your question in the wrong forum (this is the 'film discussion' section) and are therefore less likely to receive an answer. However, I believe you are confusing DPI and PPI. Read this and all should become clear.


----------

